# 50 Beowulf - Future Weapons



## Crusader74 (May 14, 2008)

Any one heard of this? All their short of doing now is using an M4 platform for an artillery shell 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CrUARlmqso&feature=related"]YouTube - 50 Beowulf - Future Weapons[/ame]


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 14, 2008)

I have the .458 SOCOM. Very COOL toy! 400 grain hollowpoints and 600 grain solid slugs.


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 18, 2008)

Everyone always seems to like big rounds with limited versatility... not you S, just a general comment.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 18, 2008)

Limited? It can take a person, a hinge, a lock at CQB range as well as up to 300+!


And the best part is it looks so damn cool!!!!!


----------

